# Is smoking sexy?



## EskimoFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you find smoking attractive in someone of the opposite (or not opposite in those cases that may) sex? I'm curious because I'm a guy and i know a lot of guys who have the same opinion as I on girls who smoke, but I'll let you vote before SWAYING your opinion one way or the other with my wiley charms :wink:


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Lung cancer isn't sexy.


----------



## EskimoFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, then I went and voted on my own poll making it obvious to at least the first person voting what my opinion is, so yes I really really detest girls who smoke, especially if they are really attractive. Like you're talking to a girl, she seems interesting and attractive and WHAPOW! she pulls out a cigarette and somewhere a fairy dies.... IN MY SOUL! Its very sad, and I know i'm not the only guy who feels this way, but I'm interested to know how strong the feeling is felt across the board and if it works the same on the flip side of the gender coin. Thanks for voting!


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

I would never ever EVER date a girl who smokes. Yes, out comes the ten foot pole.


----------



## jockthemotie (Aug 6, 2010)

No.

Character limit.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's nice to share your answer but how about backing it up with a why? ....ok I'm guessing this question is related to just cigarettes so ... yeah I've dated smokers and non-smokers before and well I wasn't really into it back then because the smell isn't that great.. sometimes it can be kinda sexy while drunk etc but usually not. They knew my feelings but they respected my opinion and wouldn't light up in my face or in an enclosed space. Which can make things harder but not impossible... if you really like the person then it's just something that needs to be compromised on. I would never judge someone for it or use it as a reason to not date someone. Even these days... it bothers me more than it used to but I wouldn't call myself idealist when it comes to finding a partner.
When it comes to joints etc then that ain't as bad for me as I enjoy that myself! Of course I always blow it out the window or into the backroom... even when I'm alone as I also enjoy fresh air ^__^
Unless you're being forced into a smoke cloud against your will then it's ain't so bad.... there are bigger things in life/relationships to complain about IMO.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

No, no, no. Who wants to make out with someone with bad breath and grey teeth? Not me : )


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's certainly not sexy, but I wouldn't see it as something that would stop a potential relationship. I could be in a relationship with a smoker if they smoked away from me.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think they're stupid. I think they're mildly disgusting. Definitely not sexy.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

As they used to say "if she smokes, she pokes". So in that way it's sexy, I guess.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> As they used to say "if she smokes, she pokes". So in that way it's sexy, I guess.


You like people poking you?


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't like the options =S people who smoke aren't stupid nor are people who don't. I do believe that smoking is not an attractive thing to do.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely not a fan. Smoke makes me cough and besides, who wants to kiss an ashtray? XD


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

I think it's really hot when I guy smokes. So badass.
I smoke myself though and I'd say it's a turn off for most guys, though


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

It has a sexy vibe to it, but I would never date someone who smoked.


----------



## EskimoFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Very interesting answers, at least thus far my theory of the double standard in this area has prevailed, that for girls smoking hurts their image, but for guys, smoking tends to help it a tad. Perhaps I shouldn't have used the word stupid in my poll, mainly just trying to convey good opinions and bad opinions, but I wanted also to mostly get answers from people who have strong feelings one way or another... very interesting thus far!


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

On the contrary, it's a huge turn-off. I just can't see myself dating a smoker.


----------



## Filigeedreamer (Sep 4, 2010)

Smoking is a _huge_ turn off,

The smell, what it does to your skin, the way it ages you...plus I don't understand why you'd ever start smoking in the first place. I understand it once you start, but smoking to me, especially when you start as an adult, is linked in my mind with impressionability, imaturity, trying to be something your not, and a lack of foresight. It isn't true of all smokers, but those are my feelings and personal bias. 

I've seen my nan die of lung cancer, and I have another relative dieing of it now, and one of my mums friends ended up almost dieing due to a collapes lung caused by damage from smoking since age 13. She had two young kids at the time. 
I've also seen people my mums aged who smoked since their teens...skin like sand paper and they can look as much as 20 years older. 

Just...icky. 

Would I ever date a smoker? Dispite my strong anti-smoking feelings, it's possible I would. However they've have to be someone I really liked, and never smoke around me or in any living space we shared...so long term it would be unlikly to work out. They would have to give up, or we'd likly split.


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a lot of friends who smoke, so I'm around it a lot but I absolutely hate it. They know I don't like it, and they know I'll never buy ciggs for them. I'm not going to tell them how to live their life, but it's annoying that people a few years younger than me actually smoke almost a pack a day! I don't think it's sexy for anybody to smoke. It makes your teeth yellow, ruins the inside of your car, makes everything you own smell terrible... the list goes on and on.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I would never date a smoker. I won't even be around smoke. I'm a singer and it's very damaging to vocal chords. I don't think that any addictions are "sexy". However, I do think there is strength in people who have over come addictions. 

Second hand smoke gives me a headache. And I am into men who are into fitness. If they smoke, they usually can't run with me.


----------



## MGill (Feb 23, 2010)

Smokers are not stupid. Nicotine is addictive and its a very tough habit to break. It is very easy to start smoking and most people start at a young age when theyre more susceptible to peer pressure.


----------



## MaxPatlick (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a guy and I voted that I think girls who smoke are stupid but I couldn't rule someone out JUST because they smoked if they had other redeeming qualities. However, I remain highly skeptical such a person could exist.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

The image of a guy holding a cigarette always looked so badass to me....... until I had to smell him.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

My idea for the thread title:

"Is smoking stupid?"


----------



## nothingnew (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't mind people smoking at all. I think people afraid of secondhand smoke should avoid bars. I don't see the positive side of bars but I guess it being a smoke free environment is positive? I don't get it. 

I think chain smoking is a sign of nervousness. I find myself uncomfortable around people that chain smoke, unless I am at a bar.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Smoking tobacco you mean? Not sexy. I wouldn't be able to stand chronic smokers (err, I mean people who smoke chronicALLY, not those who just smoke chronic...never mind :mellow. I shouldn't be forced to cough and constrict my throat every time you walk by me. I suppose it'd be sexy to those who have strangulation fetishes.

It has an bygone-era appeal I suppose (the 20s and the 80s, etc), but now at least where I live, people view smoking as a lingering "issue" or shameful habit that they're working on breaking. Certainly nothing cool or sexy.

That said, I notice with a lot of foreign-born Asian teenagers where I live, that they smoke way more than everyone else. But I think even with them it's on the way out.

In bars, yeah there's always secondhand smoke, but I just deal with it there. (Easy to do with a few whiskeys in me) And even then I have to step outside frequently to breathe some fresh air.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

st0831 said:


> *Warning*: Sensitive language. Do not read if you cannot take an opinion.
> 
> In my opinion...
> 
> ...


Ok, good coverage of the psychological addiction, but let's not forget about the PHYSICAL addiction and dependency. 

It's really NOT easy to quit if you're physically addicted, but it doesn't sound like you were ever a smoker, so...


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Rebuttal: Audrey Hepburn


----------



## FuzzyWazzy (Oct 14, 2010)

Im the smoker in my relationship and it seriously makes me feel unsexy although my boyfriend tells me otherwise. roud:


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

FiNe SiTe said:


> Lung cancer isn't sexy.


it turns me on


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

God said:


> In bars, yeah there's always secondhand smoke, but I just deal with it there. (Easy to do with a few whiskeys in me) And even then I have to step outside frequently to breathe some fresh air.


Not where I come from. They made it illegal to smoke anywhere that's public and indoors. Bliss. Seriously, nightlife as the concept itself has improved dramatically as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Maron said:


> For me, smoking is not sexy in* any* case. Not only is it bad for your health but it also is a financial burden. I grew up with both my parents being heavy smokers up to today and the only thing it ever did was annoying me. Whatever we were doing there always had to be a smoking break or something like that. Once I calculated through all the money the spent on tobacco only in the years since my sister was born (1979, me 1984) and the amount was scaring (as an effect my Dad managed to stop for 5 years...unfortunately he started again).
> 
> Now my Gf is smoking to (fortunately a light smoker with nicely smelling vanilla tobacco) and while I'm not really happy about it I still accept it for said reasons xD. I won't try to make her stop (though I can't help tossing a joke comment here and there) though I wouldn't have any objections if she did.
> 
> In a nutshell. smoking is stupid and in no way sexy. Too many negative aspects imo.


thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :dry::angry:

Always nice to get opinions behind my back. :angry:


----------



## Maron (Jul 12, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :dry::angry:
> 
> Always nice to get opinions behind my back. :angry:


Lol not really. You always knew that I'm not very fond of smoking but that I like your tobacco. That doesn't change the fact that I think it's a health risk and (in general) too expensive.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i wont consider dating one, but otherwise i dont care.


----------



## SonS (Oct 15, 2010)

Depends on the person


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't find it sexy at all but if a guy does I really don't mind if they don't smell like it or do it around me too much.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

it's very sexy, the smell of burnt tobacco, the yellow fingers, the stained teeth, the clothes that reek in the morning.. talk about a turn on ;D


i am a smoker nonetheless


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

lol well you guys would probably know better since you live with yourselves all day. Not everyone reeks I've noticed, loads of my bf's have been smokers and only a couple were hard to be around sometimes. The sexy image likely comes from the old days when the badasses were the only ones who did, then everyone started and that's when the sexiness died.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Damnit ... I have to admit, I would _like_ to be a smoker. I am apparently a prototype of a smoker, everybody around me usually assume I'm a smoker, I am very nervous if I don't have something in my hands every single second of the day, I always have to have something between my teeth (gum, pen, nails, whichever object is the closest to my reach ...), it would replace my food addiction and apparently it makes you lose some weight , I'm a pyromaniac so I could legally light things and I'm in love with pipes and fancy lighters and matches and cigars and fancy cigarette cases and I just always drool in front of cigarette shops because everything is so stylish ... And *the* reason is that it allows an introvert to take a break. You can leave the group and go outside and enjoy the silence or still stay in the group but remotely observe with a good excuse that your mouth is full 
So yeah, every single reason pro me being a smoker but this shit doesn't work! ( I tried many times, even my parents never forbid me, but it's just too disgusting, the smell and the taste and the feeling ... Maybe I should try and smoke those tea leaves or what do theater actors smoke ...

Whereas for others - I already dated a smoker, it didn't bother me, she showered regularly and chewing gum comsumer so she didn't smell bad at all. And it can look very good on elegant women with cigarette holders, it fits with the "french" look and guys with the "bad boy" look are also sexy with it.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't call a whole group of people stupid, so I voted option 5.


----------

